# My First Rescue Experience!



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

This was my experience prior to reading about Rescue Organizations in this forum.

I scanned Petfinder about two months ago, and I went to a rescue, but it rained hard. I was really annoyed because of the poor directions they gave us. The trip should have taken us about one hour to 90-minute tops. The directions given took us over three hours! When we neared the location we called the people who were virtually clueless in guiding to the kennel. 

We finally arrived and the rain didn't stop for an hour. The dog we came to see was a beautiful adult but had serious issues guarding her food and was touch sensitive. I was surprised the staff was clueless in regard to the temperament of the breed. We saw three dogs that day, and none of them had been a "fit." Sadly we left without a companion. The staff member said she'd keep in touch regarding incoming prospects. I haven't heard a word since then even though I left several Emails and a few messages on her cell phone.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Maybe someone on this forum can help- or you might read about one that strikes a chord. Good luck, when it's right it will be


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am so sorry this happened to you. There are some pretty bad shelters. 

I hope this one bad experience doesn't deter you from adopting a GSD in need of a home.
I did a little google search for you of NY GSD rescues:
Home - German Shepherd Rescue of Central NY (GSRCNY)
A few people on this board sponsor and have dogs from this rescue:
BrightStar German Shepherd Rescue, Rochester, NY

I wish the best in your search for your next companion.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What a great idea for a thread!

I saw a GSD online with rescue and emailed her foster. We corresponded throughout the application process and she would tell me stories about the dog. She came out and did my home visit and things went well except my cat wouldn't come out. We decided to go forward with the cat's needs being important but figuring we could work it out no matter. 

Well don't ya know that dog tried to climb up and over the bannister to get to my cat - who was hiding in a closet upstairs. It was all the dog could think of. It became a little scary - there was intent for sure - more than I was comfortable dealing with. I emailed the foster and we talked. The rescue director called and we talked. We all decided not a match. 

They had a female with fear issues but she was great with cats - was I interested? Why not!

And that is how I got my wonderful Bella. 

PS - the foster became a foster failure and found her forever cat free home there!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Being that you are in NYC, I would suggest the Philadelphia GSD rescues. There is SASRA and GSR-SP. Big Dogs, Big Hearts is a very good rescue in Rochester.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Do potential GSD mixes count? 

It had been several months since my first dog had gone on to the bridge, and I felt the time was right to bring a new dog into my life. I would only adopt – never did it occur to me to _buy_ a dog, and thus create a void for more dogs to be bred, when there were so many languishing, unwanted, in so many shelters. 

I was not set on any kind of dog: I went to the shelter with an open mind and an open heart, hoping to find a dog that “clicked”. But nothing. I went back a number of time . . . nothing . . . . maybe I wasn’t quite ready for a dog yet?

Then as I was leaving the shelter once again, without having seen anything that felt like a fit, I saw her. She came out of the back outside part of the kennel and come up to the door, looking at me with with a hopeful expression, pressing herself against the kennel door for pats and attention. The sign on her kennel door read: Name: Keeta, GSD Mix, Stray.(named by the Shelter Staff). The more I pet her, the more I wanted to pet her. We got her out of the kennel, went outside a bit to walk around, tested her with cats (she was fine), walked by the other kennels – she ignored the barking dogs (that changed at a later date when the honeymoon period was up), and I went home, thinking she was too big, too hairy, and I really didn’t know what kind of temperament she had, but just couldn’t stop thinking about her. 

The next day I went back and filled in the paperwork, and took her home. I couldn’t believe that such a nice, sweet dog would languish at the shelter for over a month, and that her owners had not come looking for her. She was skinny, unsocialized, sick with a cold, UTI, afraid of men, no training at all – didn’t even know so much as sit – has never seen stairs, was afraid of many, many things – but has come an amazing long way since then. She challenged everything I thought I knew about dogs, taught me that the way to earn respect is not by imposing my will, but by building a relationship. She worked her heart out for me, and got me addicted to training and Schutzhund. 

I am a much better person and dog-owner thanks to her, and is a perfect example of what can be achieved with much work and perseverance. 

I am so glad I took a chance, and stuck to her through thick and thin.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes...what an awesome idea for a thread!!  

It's actually quite funny...I wasn't even looking for a dog when I started on this path. I really wasn't familiar with formal rescue or how it worked...just some vague idea...that it existed. I was driving past a petsmart one day with my kids and saw an adoption days sign..and I thought...the kids will love this...let's stop in to see the animals. Well...i stopped by a GSD rescue booth to admire the dogs and started chatting with the volunteers. I was asked if I would be interested in volunteering....and given an application. When I went home and discussed it with my family..we all agreed...yes...let's help out. So we filled out the application..and even checked off...foster. From there...we went through the entire approval process...and were approved. 

Keep in mind...I had no GSD experience, cats, parrot and two very small children...age 2 and 5....so both the rescue and I knew that it was a very specific type of dog that would have to come into my home...one that could be good with all of that...and easy  

Time went by......and to make a long story short...we were matched with Mya....who was.........PERFECT...gentle, kind, good with kids and animals, low key and easy for a first timer. (gosh...we still miss her so terribly) And....it didn't take long before we were...eek...foster failures. 

I was so impressed with the whole process and all the good that is done..and with the wonderful dog that we were given the honor of adopting....that I have been heavily involved with rescue ever since....and have gone on to add two more GSDs to our home...adopted through rescues.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

The first rescue/shelter expierence we had was wonderful. My brother and I originally saw Tanner on Petfinder. So we went to go see him, the place is beautiful, and well kept(we get so many compliments on the place as I volunteer there now). My family and I were just looking, we saw Tanner, but wanted to look at other dogs before we made any decisions. While my parents and I were looking at a white GSD when we heard "Will Mr. & Mrs. McLeod please come to the front desk your son is waiting."

We were thinking "Oh dear what did he do?" So we wal up to the front desk and there is Austin standing there with Tanner. They walk up to us and Tanner hands us his paw and that was it! He was coming home with us! I wouldn't hesitate to adopt through this same shelter again.


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

Thank you for the referrals. Bright Star - German Shepherd Rescue of Central NY - doesn't allow adoptions for my area because I reside too far from their site. I found the Eleventh Hour Rescue located just across the boarder in New Jersey. I completed an online application and in less than an hour I was approved. I have an appointment at the end of this month to meet a cute little girl who is approximately 10 months old! I'm a little surprised I'll be meeting her so soon, she will be getting off the transport at 10:00 p.m. the night before. This rescue is reputable but they do not have a "shelter" per se. This time I mapped out the directions myself to avoid a disaster.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Good luck! That all sounds promising!


----------

